# Ruger Mini-14



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

Has any one shot one or have one. I want to get one i just wanted to know what people have to say about it.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

What are you getting it for? If it's just a 'fun gun' for plinkin' and shooting stuff they're great but if you're thinking about using it as varmint rifle or something else they're not all that accurate at longer ranges.


----------



## ND_HUNTER_14 (Jul 28, 2003)

i know this is a old 1 subject but my dad has a ruger mini 14 and its awesome its legal for deer but sont know y you would want it for that but its just a fun rifle to have


----------



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

Herters_Decoys said:


> Has any one shot one or have one. I want to get one i just wanted to know what people have to say about it.


 i have one in 223 it sucks if you want it to do any real hunting. about all you would want it for is to keep next to the door to grab and shoot at a cayote.


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

The mini-14 was not intended to be a hunting rifle, it is a military style utility rifle. As far as accuracy goes its a good rifle for 100 yds or less, the rifle can be accurized to be a good longer range shooter but the cost is a little scary. The .223 or 5.56 is a little light for deer hunting even though it is legal to use in some states, MN doesn't allow it. I really like my Mini-14, it shoots evey time, does't care what ammo I feed it and is light and quick.


----------



## MADTRAPPER (Jan 14, 2004)

I do not hunt with mine, but I do have fun with it at the gravel pit.


----------



## duck_hunter_nd (Dec 30, 2003)

Only other comment I have heard besides the ones above is the noise factor with the short barrel. I agree it would be fun to have for plinking and short range hunting.


----------

